# Louisville Zombie Walk 2013



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

A Little Dark, But I Like It. Photo by paulcky | Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're looking a bit charred. Nice makeup.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

One of me not looking quite so charred.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.courier-journal.com/videonetwork/2637316882001/Crowds-of-zombies-take-over-Louisville-s-Highlands

See us in action.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dressed and made up like that, I'll bet no one came up and said "Dude, your fly is open"

Really well done!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks all...and Roxy, actually several ppl remarked on the wardrobe malfunction. 18,000 ppl and NOBODY had a safety pin to lend me?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice and crusty! I like that you did up your hands, too.


----------

